# Dust Collection



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

I am new to the forum and have a question on dust collection. I have a shop vac connected to a Dust Deputy for separation. I am moving into a small 12X8 foot space and looking to put up some sort of dust collection. Is there a good place to get info or can someone here tell where to go (so to speak) I am looking to buy a 1-2HP blower and need to find out how to set it up. By blower I mean motor and fan. Thanks


----------



## gwizz (Mar 3, 2012)

You might be better off checking out 1 1/2 HP dust collectors rather that purchasing the parts separately. The fan in a dust collector is not a blower as might be readily available, a dust collector's fan has blade dynamic that deals with high "static" ( think suction ) where as normal blower blade design assumes relatively low static. I you have a good handle on that and a source for the parts, go for it but if you don't shop around there are lots of great dust collectors for $200.00 to $400.00 and you will wind up with something that works.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I would be looking for a dust collector as recommended by Richard with 0.5micron filter bag.

Also look at one of those units suspended from the ceiling which filter out the air borne dust. 

It is the 'invisible' dust that kills......


----------



## geoff_s (Apr 14, 2012)

I've also got a shop vac and dust deputy and for larger tools (router, mitre saw), it's really not up to the job. Most of the large chips get collected but after any lengthy routing, everything is covered in fine dust.
I'm still looking at affordable options but at this stage, a 2HP unit looks like the minimum size I'll need (or can afford!).


----------



## pretender74 (May 27, 2011)

Look at Harbor Freights small system.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

*New setup.*



whimsofchaz said:


> I am new to the forum and have a question on dust collection. I have a shop vac connected to a Dust Deputy for separation. I am moving into a small 12X8 foot space and looking to put up some sort of dust collection. Is there a good place to get info or can someone here tell where to go (so to speak) I am looking to buy a 1-2HP blower and need to find out how to set it up. By blower I mean motor and fan. Thanks


Hi Chuck, I just went through the same issues I think you are having with how to set up a DC system. 
We just did this on the weekend of the 10th of this month. I wrote this earlier and I have been meaning to post it with better photos. But I am going to post it now, because this subject comes up a lot. Watch for the post.


----------

